# Randolph county?



## DaddyPaul (Jul 12, 2005)

Anybody got any intelligence on the Randolph county area?  I have hunted Stewart county in the past and there were loads of deer and turkeys but we never took anything too big as far as deer go.  Looks like I am getting in a lease in Randolph for this upcoming season and was just curious.  They have to be bigger than they are here in Florida anyhow!


----------



## Turk (Jul 13, 2005)

Randolph has a history of producing larger average deer than Stewart. The north part of the county is similar to most of Stewart...largely timberland, the southern part of the county has considerably more agriculture. Randolph is a QDM county (4pts on one side). I don't think you'll be disappointed, I've been seeing a LOT of deer! Good luck!


----------

